# False fingernails



## wvpumpkin (Nov 7, 2006)

What is the best french tip fingernails that I can to at home? What about the acrylic nails, where you just put the tip on, then put acrylic over them. What is the best of these???


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2006)

I've never tried any, but check this thread for fake nails. It might help a bit though.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ils-19500.html


----------



## Nox (Nov 8, 2006)

Everytime I go to my local beauty store, I see all kinds off stuff they carry just for that. It looks to be of a bit higher quality than anything you see at Target/Walmart/Kmart, and usually for much less too.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 8, 2006)

There's so much out there these days! I'd just go to a nail salon to get your nails done... Press-ons, and at home acrylics never worked for me...


----------



## christasott (Apr 24, 2007)

if you trying to do your fake nail at home i would suggest broadway gel nail kit

Broadway Nails - prokits BGLK01

if you have a hard time doing them the website has a video demonstration in the right corner and it only cost about 10 dollars and last just like professionals you just need to do the nail fill in (they have a video demonstration for that also)


----------



## Feniks (Apr 24, 2007)

It's better to get it done professionally than having it done at home.

Acrylics vs gels depends on the finish you want and your actual nails. If you have very short nails, it is better to go for acrylics because it is stronger. Gels have a better, glossy finish, but will do better if you have long natural nails because it is prone to cracking.

If you're going for tips to extend them, those tips are always made of acrylic. Those are usually used if your nails are short. If it's long enough, the nail technician will just place a piece of cardboard under your nails and then paint over the nail and the board with gel or acrylic to the length you want.


----------



## Steffi_h (Apr 24, 2007)

Please don't do press-ons!

They look so cheap and believe me guys notice fakes and I would hate to be holding hands and have one pop off inside the palm of my date.


----------



## Nox (Apr 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Steffi_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Please don't do press-ons!
They look so cheap and believe me guys notice fakes and I would hate to be holding hands and have one pop off inside the palm of my date.

LOL! I can just imagine a girl trying to hide it the entire time (hand in pocket, hair, popcorn bucket), and then at the end of the date, she's looking at her hand and realizes she can only do the three-finger wave. Hahaha!


----------

